#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  The most common mistakes we should avoid in web design!

## Bhavya

A specialized website is a necessity for attaining new customers, forming authority and developing healthy customer relationships. As an emerging business, the last thing we want is to be remorseful of our web design mistakes when beginning an online presence. Here you can find some common mistakes we should avoid in web design

----------

